# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Testosterone Enanthate 250 - 2month cycle "GAINS??????"

## AceOfSpadez

My names dean.

Age 24
Trained 7years
Height 5,8
Weight 75kgs

Looking for: Muscle/lower bodyfat



I know every indervidual is different, but could anyone give me a rough estimate, on how much i will gain from a 2month cycle of testosterone enanthate 500mgs/EK? i am a steroid virgin, so my receptors are fresh

Will it help lower my body fat also? aswell as gain me more muscle, providing i follow the correct diet? also providing i do the correct PCT how much of it will i keep after the cycle and after the PCT?

----------


## Morgoth

Yes you will loose bodyfat and add lean muscle. Just be sure to add cardio and keep on a strict diet.

I also suggest you add in HCG injections to aid in recovery and to help in retaining your gains. 

You will keep some of your gains as long as your diet is good.

----------


## AceOfSpadez

> Yes you will loose bodyfat and add lean muscle. Just be sure to add cardio and keep on a strict diet.
> 
> I also suggest you add in HCG injections to aid in recovery and to help in retaining your gains. 
> 
> You will keep some of your gains as long as your diet is good.


Yeah i have HCG, i just ain't exactly sure when to take it, during or after? or both... also how much do you think i would gain with in a 2month cycle? and how much of it would i lose exactly? cause i don't want to take something if im gonna lose everything.

My diet is quite strict.

Breakfast - Pasta and cheese, 1pint of milk, Multi Vitamins
1hour after breakfast Protein shake 30carbs - 40protein

Dinner - Chicken salad with 4boiled eggs and a protein shake.
1hour after Protein bar 25carbs - 30protein

Supper - Banana, smoaked cod.
1hour after BEDTIMEshake, 55Protein 4carbs.

----------


## abuleh

Doesn't look like enough food to me if you want to see good gains. 

It is hard to tell how much you will gain since it is depending on so many factors, diet is key, training, genetics......

Same thing with keeping gains, like the other guy said, diet is key and also a good PCT + training.....

Your only 75KG (165lbs) at 5.8 (1,77m) that is not a lot of weight for a bodybuilder imo.

----------


## AceOfSpadez

> Doesn't look like enough food to me if you want to see good gains. 
> 
> It is hard to tell how much you will gain since it is depending on so many factors, diet is key, training, genetics......
> 
> Same thing with keeping gains, like the other guy said, diet is key and also a good PCT + training.....
> 
> Your only 75KG (165lbs) at 5.8 (1,77m) that is not a lot of weight for a bodybuilder imo.


I come clean, i ain't a bodybuilder, im doing it to enhance my physique and strength... i want to look bigger and more ripped... and to be honest i totally agree with the diet... i obviously have alot more food then that, that was just a small example.... my genetics hmmm well i store fat easily, especially around my mid-section, and i gain upto 1-2pounds every 2weeks when i train providing i follow correct diet... so would that help the estimate? on how much i could possibly gain? its just over all curiousity.. cause i wana know if the effects of steroids are noticeable.... i have my PCT planned Clomid, Novledex, HCG .

----------


## abuleh

again, hard to say but I guess between 6-8KG (13-17lbs) should be realistic as a first cycle if your diet is in check but I would run the enanthate at least for 12wks.

----------


## AceOfSpadez

> again, hard to say but I guess between 6-8KG (13-17lbs) should be realistic as a first cycle if your diet is in check but I would run the enanthate at least for 12wks.


Is that the amount i will keep after my cycle?.. someone told me you can gain upto 30-50pounds lmao.

Will the mass i gain be noticeable? will i look in the mirror and notice the size and the lean mass?

----------


## abuleh

> Is that the amount i will keep after my cycle?.. someone told me you can gain upto 30-50pounds lmao.
> 
> Will the mass i gain be noticeable? will i look in the mirror and notice the size and the lean mass?


bloat, a lot of this would be bloat/ water retention.

You should read up on some of the stickies. There is lots of information for people with no cycle experience yet and I highly recommend you reading some more about it.

This will be also interessting for you:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=keeping+gains

----------


## AceOfSpadez

> bloat, a lot of this would be bloat/ water retention.
> 
> You should read up on some of the stickies. There is lots of information for people with no cycle experience yet and I highly recommend you reading some more about it.
> 
> This will be also interessting for you:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=keeping+gains


I just wana look noticebly bigger and more ripped... if test can do that with a healthy diet in the space of 3month period... then im fine.

----------


## Darksyde

the blind leading the blind

----------


## D7M

> Yeah i have HCG , i just ain't exactly sure when to take it, during or after? or both... also how much do you think i would gain with in a 2month cycle? and how much of it would i lose exactly? cause i don't want to take something if im gonna lose everything.
> 
> My diet is quite strict.
> 
> Breakfast - Pasta and cheese, 1pint of milk, Multi Vitamins
> 1hour after breakfast Protein shake 30carbs - 40protein
> 
> Dinner - Chicken salad with 4boiled eggs and a protein shake.
> 1hour after Protein bar 25carbs - 30protein
> ...


that diet needs major, major work my friend. 

stop by the diet forum before you start cycling.

----------


## no1tou

> Yeah i have HCG , i just ain't exactly sure when to take it, during or after? or both... also how much do you think i would gain with in a 2month cycle? and how much of it would i lose exactly? cause i don't want to take something if im gonna lose everything.
> 
> My diet is quite strict.
> 
> Breakfast - Pasta and cheese, 1pint of milk, Multi Vitamins
> 1hour after breakfast Protein shake 30carbs - 40protein
> 
> Dinner - Chicken salad with 4boiled eggs and a protein shake.
> 1hour after Protein bar 25carbs - 30protein
> ...



Diet sucks. Get diet info and put it to use for about a year then come back for more info on a cycle.

----------


## redz

Work on the diet and do more research before cycling.

----------


## D_iamond

> the blind leading the blind



agree hahah

----------


## DaBullet

> the blind leading the blind



Took the words right out of my mouth!!

----------


## timrauch

Could someone tell me y I would have a rash both places were I injected the test ethinat. It is warm on the rash an very sensitive to the touch

----------


## redz

Sounds infected

----------

